# Zurück aus Gran Canaria...



## Dogtoothtuna (23. Dezember 2006)

*Hi Leute...!*

Bin wieder zurück in meiner Heimat,Husum Nordsee.
War eine Woche auf der Insel und wollte Euch ein paar Bilder vom angeln zeigen:

Das Boot...




	

		
			
		

		
	
:q 

Die Köder...




Die Fische...
#6 






Vom Hafen...

 

Petri Heil und Frohe Weihnachten wünscht Euch Dog...


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zurück aus Gran Canaria...*

Hallo Dogtooth!

Besten Dank für die Impressionen. 
Gabs neben dem Tuna noch andere Bisse?

Auch Dir fröhliche Weihnachten.


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zurück aus Gran Canaria...*

Hi Sailfish und plaa Sawai!

Es war nicht die grosse Fangwoche,wir haben ohne Erfolg geschleppt und auch die "Bottom Fische" waren sehr müde. 
Ein Rochen ist ausgestiegen und von den beiden Muränen habe ich keine Fotos gemacht.(definitiv zu häßlich!!!)
Und leider fiel auch noch eine Ausfahrt aus,wegen einem Motorproblem.(War bestimmt ein Fangtag!)

Egal,Planungen für den nächsten Urlaub laufen...
Grüsse an den ASV Husum,Nordseekant!

Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Drill ins neue Jahr!
Gruss Dog...


----------



## djoerni (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Zurück aus Gran Canaria...*

irgendwie scheint es zum ende des jahres recht wenige "fangtage" zu geben. war im september da und konnte auch nix weltbewegendes erbeuten. außer nem hammerbiss auf ner 50 lbs rute beim schleppen und beim bottom fishing auch nichts tolles. aber die tage zuvor wurde natürlich suuuuper gefangen:q


----------



## luxundco (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zurück aus Gran Canaria...*

Moin Moin,

wo bist denn genau gewesen ?
Ich flieg im Februar auch nach Gran Canaria genauer gesagt nach Maspalomas.
Kennst dich da aus und hast eventuell ein Tipp wo man günstig Boote chartern kann usw.

mfg
Matthias


----------



## walhalla (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Zurück aus Gran Canaria...*

Hallo,

Kann Dir einige Tips geben bezueglich der Boote...lebe seit 12 Jahren auf den Kanaren. November bis Mai ist Nebensaison beim Fischen, man sollte also keine zu hohen Erwartungen haben. Meist nur Bottomfischen mit Rochen und ab und zu einigen Bonitos.

Gruesse
Matthias


----------



## SteinbitIII (21. März 2008)

*AW: Zurück aus Gran Canaria...*

*YEESSS Gunnar!!!!
Schon ein bisschen her Dein Bericht aber an dieser Stelle nochmal Glückwunsch von meiner Seite. Hast da ein paar schöne Fische bekommen, ich hatte ja weniger Glück im Hafen von Puerto Rico:c:c....aber mit Deinen Tipps schlage ich das nächste mal zu....Ich sag nur T....o!!!!
Hasta la vista senior Klingelhof!!!!!!|wavey:
*


----------

